# How often can I give Benadryl in one day?



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Bear is having another bout with allergies due to fleas. My fault- I wasn't paying attention to when he had to have flea meds. We've ordered flea meds online, but they won't be here for a few days. I can go pick some up from the vet tomorrow, had already planned on it. At 11:00 this morning, I gave him 50 mg. of benadryl, now at 5:30 he has really big welts. I was planning on waiting until bedtime to give him more, but I don't think he can wait that long, he gets really uncomfortable with hives. 
My question is, can I give him 50 mg. now, and then give it to him again around midnight or so, so that he will be able to sleep comfortably? I can't get ahold of the vet of course, so thought for a quick answer I'd ask here.
Thanks!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

One a day (24 hours).


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

My vet said I can use it at 50mg every 8 hours for my Lyndi seasonal allergies.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

In the Pill Book Guide to Medication for Your Dog and Cat, it list Benadryl dosage for dogs as 1-2mg per pound, given 3-4 times a day. Overdose may cause excitement, seizures, lethargy or decreased respiration. Side effects include dry mouth, urine retention and in rare case, vomiting.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My vet told me (years ago, so I don't remember the details) that dogs can tolerate much higher dosages of Benadryl than can humans. Seems I was giving Toby 2-3 pills 3 times/day for his itchies.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

If can get a hold of your vet and ask them. Give them the brand of meds and your dogs weight and they should be able to tell you exactly how much and how many times a day. I am comfortable giving them 1 tbsp 3 times a day. Or 1 tab 3 times a day.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My vet told me that I could give it up to 3 times a day.

If you can get to your vet in the morning, ask them for Capstar. It kills the fleas within a half an hour and you can give it daily if needed until your flea drops come in. You can continue to use it when needed along with your flea drops. So if he starts acting miserable and you have another week before you can do flea drops again, you can give him a Capstar. I have a dog with flea allergies (my second flea allergy dog) and I know how miserable they can be!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd check with your vet. I think it has something to do with weight. You don't want him to OD on the stuff. Our vet allows us to give 75 mg (3 little pink pills) twice a day.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I've done 8-12 hours without problems, on advice from my vet.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

our Vet told us 3-4 tabs up to 3 times daily.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the help! I ended up giving him his limit 3 x in one day, then twice yesterday, and he is now fine. The vet seems to think it is an extreme flea allergy, although as I said I haven't seen even one single flea on either dog. I think he got into something at a place my dh was taking the dogs to walk this week, it was where Bonnie first got ticks too, especially as it was confined to his head pretty much. We will not be taking them there anymore!
He is much better now, no more hives, and itching much less!
ETA: I happened to call my dad too at the same time as I posted this, he's a retired physician and told me that it is very hard for humans and animals to overdose on Benadryl, and told me the same thing you all did. He said the worst it would probably do is to make Bear very drowsy!


----------

